# help



## spokaneman (Feb 6, 2014)

Two questions here. I am wanting to put some over head power lines on my layout...country and mountain layout but don't know the proper distance between poles to figure out how many I need. Any ideas? Any brand better than another?

I also looking for field fencing. Like the barb wire type that is listed in 2014 Walthers but they are back over with no date known. Any ideas here also? Like to have the fence with a gate. 

I am a newbie to all of this. Like to find operating rail right of way lights but they have to work with Kato tracks. Need some action for my grandkids to watch. Remember my layout is farm land, lake and at one end a mountain range. Have one house which I plan to light up and want to find several more houses for the country style aspect without be nickel and dime to death


----------



## spokaneman (Feb 6, 2014)

reread my posting and realize it had more than two questions listed...sorry about that.


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

I could not tell you about spacing. I'm wanting to do this also for my HO. I'm thinking about calling my local power company and ask how far apart are the power poles, then scale it down using the HO scale ruler.


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

10" to 12" apart is pretty darned close to HO scale for the power poles. That's what I have on my layout and they fit right in.


----------



## spokaneman (Feb 6, 2014)

so would n scale be closer then?


----------



## raleets (Jan 2, 2011)

spokaneman said:


> so would n scale be closer then?


Sure, but don't know what since I do only HO.......but probably about half (50%)


----------



## rrgrassi (May 3, 2012)

Yeah 5" to 6" would seem right.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

Remember in N scale it is .075" equal 1 foot, estimate how far apart your local power poles are and do the math. Using that formula 10 ft = 3/4" or .750" and 100 ft = 7.500" Hope this helps.

Airshot


----------



## D&J Railroad (Oct 4, 2013)

Just guessing at how they appear, i would think they are about 100' apart on the normal standing. May be closer as the condition calls for it.


----------



## airshot (Jan 12, 2014)

I do know that they vary on spacing, in my neighborhood the poles are spaced at 166' same as the property lines, but in other areas they are much closer, I would guess as close as 50'.
Probably a 6" spacing or a bit more would appear about right.


----------

